# Question about Air Cadets



## habsman18 (3 Jan 2015)

I was wondering if someone could answer this for me. I am thinking of joining the Air Cadets but only one thing is stopping me. I'm 15 and i've never joined before so if I were to join would I be with the 12 year olds or automatically be with the 15 year olds. I couldn't find any other answer for this and if I am with the 12 year olds I wont even bother with it but if I am with the 15 year olds then i'll maybe do it. ﻿


----------



## RedcapCrusader (3 Jan 2015)

Initially you will be placed in with the *First Year Cadets* which can vary in age. Anticipate most will be 12 years of age. However, if the program is anything like it was when I was last in (2005) you will be accelerated into your age group once you've completed basic components like Drill, Uniform Maintenance. 

Experience may vary depending on unit.


----------



## habsman18 (7 Jan 2015)

Ok thanks for answering!!


----------

